# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Vendimi tronditës: Breivik, jo përgjegjës për vrasjet!

## gatusso

Verdikt shokues i analizës psikiatrike mbi Anders Behring Breivik, njeriu që tronditi Norvegjinë me 22 korrik, duke vrarë 77 vetë, mes një shpërthimi dhe një hapje zjarri në ishullin e Utoyas. Në bazë të analizave, Breivik nuk duhet të jetë përgjegjës për veprimet e veta.

Gjykata e Oslos ka marrë 230 faqe me përfundimin e analizave psikiatrike të kryera mbi Anders Behring Breivik. Torgeir Husby, një nga dy psikiatrit që kanë ndjekur burrin, e cilësoi hetimin psikiatrik si "shumë të vështirë dhe impenjues". Por ja që përfundimi le absolutisht pa fjale, të gjithë ata që janë në dijeni të ngjarjes: Anders Behring Breivik nuk mund të konsiderohet përgjegjës për kasaphanën e 22 korrikut, sepse në momentin e sulmit ishte i paaftë për të kuptuar dhe dashur diçka.

Ketë kanë pranuar dy psikiatrit e ngarkuar nga gjykata e Oslos për të vlerësuar ekstremistin e djathtë norvegjez, i akuzuar që vendosi një autobombë në qendrën e Oslos dhe pas disa orësh shkoi në një kamping të rinjsh në ishullin e Utoyas, ku hapi zjarr ndaj turmës.

Nëse ky lajm i përcjellë nga shtypi norvegjez do të konfirmohej, atëherë ekstremisti i djathtë nuk do të mund të ndëshkohej me burg, por duhet të dërgohet në një strukturë psikiatrike. Më 15 nëntor, Breivik ishte shfaqur para gjykatësit Torkjel Nwsheim, i cili kishte lëshuar paraburgimin në burgun e sigurisë së lartë në Ila, pak kilometra larg Oslos. Breivik kishte pranuar se ishte autor i sulmit të dyfishtë, por refuzoi të deklarohej fajtor, duke pohuar se veprimet e tij ishin "të renda, por të nevojshme". Tashmë pritën reagimet e të afërmve të viktimave, gjithmonë nëse ky përfundim do të konfirmohej. /Euronws/

----------


## cool_shqype

mas ka qene gje gykate shqiptare ajo qe e ka gjykuar ????

----------


## IslamInfo

Shembull tipik i katastrofes se liberalizmit te tepruar, pyetni ne kete rast familjaret e viktimave se a do te deshironin sipas ligjit fetar islam te gjykohet ky pis, apo sipas ligjeve te ketyre idioteve. 

Edhepse ai ishte ne ate gjendje, nese ishte, ai vrau dhjetera femije, andaj duhet qe t'u kenaqet syri familjareve te atyre femijeve duke e pare koken e tij se si rrotullohet ne toke.

----------


## Gjyka

> Shembull tipik i katastrofes se liberalizmit te tepruar, pyetni ne kete rast familjaret e viktimave se a do te deshironin sipas ligjit fetar islam te gjykohet ky pis, apo sipas ligjeve te ketyre idioteve. 
> 
> Edhepse ai ishte ne ate gjendje, nese ishte, ai vrau dhjetera femije, andaj duhet qe t'u kenaqet syri familjareve te atyre femijeve duke e pare koken e tij se si rrotullohet ne toke.


E po, n'se kesaje i thojne knaqje, do te ishin teper shume sy qe do te kerkojshin kenaqesi. Por hakmarrja i takon Zotit e jo njerzve, a po ?

----------


## SatanMyMasterSS

Nuk ka pasur nevoj per gjyq, eshte dashur qe per cdo 10 min te prehet me thike ne cdo pjese te trupit pastaj te copetohet ngadale deri ne vdekje te ngadalshme por jo brenda nje dites por brenda nje muaji qe keshtu te tjeret te shohin se te vrasish ne emer te besimit fetare, ngjyres, kombit nuk eshte nje gje e leht, kisha pasur deshire te kishte bere kete ne Teksas.

----------


## daniieli

Me siguri do ta shpallnin edhe ARID UKEN  te pafajshem gjykata norvegjeze. Katastrofe,katastrofe ,pastaj dikush mburet me sistemin e drejtesise evropjane , u dhjefsha nta

----------


## daniieli

Une kisha pasur deshire kete ta kishte bere ne IRAN  ose KOREN VERIORE

----------


## shigjeta

I kishte analizu njeri keta psikiatrit perpara se te analizonin  :perqeshje:

----------


## Marya

psikiatret nuk e di se c'kane kohet e fundit , lene gjithe kriminelat te lire dhe kur ata e perserisin aktin justifikohen duke thene se psikiatria nuk eshte shkence ekzakte

edhe ne france kohet e fundit te njejtin problem kane me psikiatret
lene te lire kriminela,  pedofila dhe violore , bum beri gjithe andej me ate djalin qe kishte violuar nje goce 13  vjecare dhe e kishin lere te lire dhe ai nuk kaloi 6  muaj violoi dhe e dogji nje vajze po 13  vjecare dhe nga ana e psikiatreve po i njejti justifikim dhe ata dalin te palare

----------


## Hyllien

> Shembull tipik i katastrofes se liberalizmit te tepruar, pyetni ne kete rast familjaret e viktimave se a do te deshironin sipas ligjit fetar islam te gjykohet ky pis, apo sipas ligjeve te ketyre idioteve. 
> 
> Edhepse ai ishte ne ate gjendje, nese ishte, ai vrau dhjetera femije, andaj duhet qe t'u kenaqet syri familjareve te atyre femijeve duke e pare koken e tij se si rrotullohet ne toke.


Familjarët e viktimave dhe vetë viktimat duan/donin këtë sistem, ky është sistemi që ata kanë vendosur dhe kanë punuar me vite të vendosin. Mirë keq ky është.
Por Europa nuk ka nevojë të gjykoj sipas ligjeve fetare, dhe këtu qëndron cështja, dhe nëse implementohen ligje të tilla përsëri, atëher lehtësisht mund të rrëshkitet në një gjueti shtrigash që në situatën e tanishme ku ndodhet europa demografikisht dhe emigracion apo trende sociale do shkaktonte një kasaphanë, prandaj ky tipi do mbetet i cmëndur.

Madje po këto grupe kanë vite që i bëjnë presion të jashtzakonshëm SHBA-ve, dhe sidomos Texasit që mbahet shteti ekzemplar për ekzekutime nëse vret.

----------


## Force-Intruder

2083 bros...2083!

Nuk e kuptoj pse qenka kaq trondites ky vendimi. Ketu duke u nisur nga mazllema e deri ne supermoderatore u corren duke thirrur se ky ishte nje vrases psikopat e ku di une.
Tani qe i jepet te drejte kesaj teorise qe ky ishte "f***ed in the head", filluat te ankoheni per te kunderten?

Tani gjykata do e kete pak problem te verteteoje "fajesine" mendoj une... sepse ky eshte i papergjegjshem... nuk e dallon dot te drejten nga e gabuara... ehhh.  :ngerdheshje: 
Une per vete e simpatizoj Breivik, sepse ndryshe nga shumica qe thjesht derdellin, ky kishte topa te mjaftueshem edhe per veprime konkrete.

----------


## gatusso

Nese osht psikopat dhe i luajtur mendesh ky tip, ateher si mundi ta shkruaj manifestin e tij per kete rast edhe ato ne menyr shum intelektuale amo raciste??

tani tjetra, shum mire e ka dhene arsyen e tij se pse e ka ba kete veprim duke than se ka qen veprim i nevojshem, qe d.m.th ky shum mire e ka logjiku kete veprim dhe e ka praktiku sipas planit.. une nuk  edi se qysh duhet me qen njeriu i vetedijshem ndryshe.....

----------


## xfiles

Nuk shkruaj dot shume se jam me celular por pervec se pergezoj f-i per ate qe shkruajti dua te them se me neverisin keta moralistet dhe po prenotohem per me vone.

----------


## angmokio

> 2083 bros...2083!
> 
> Nuk e kuptoj pse qenka kaq trondites ky vendimi. Ketu duke u nisur nga mazllema e deri ne supermoderatore u corren duke thirrur se ky ishte nje vrases psikopat e ku di une.
> Tani qe i jepet te drejte kesaj teorise qe ky ishte "f***ed in the head", filluat te ankoheni per te kunderten?
> 
> Tani gjykata do e kete pak problem te verteteoje "fajesine" mendoj une... sepse ky eshte i papergjegjshem... nuk e dallon dot te drejten nga e gabuara... ehhh. 
> Une per vete e simpatizoj Breivik, sepse ndryshe nga shumica qe thjesht derdellin, ky kishte topa te mjaftueshem edhe per veprime konkrete.


Shikoni kete psikopatin me siper!
Simpatizoj Breivikun thote. Uroj mos ti ndodhi ndonje familjari tendin ajo qe i ndodhi 70 personave se atehere vertete qe do kesh arsye me te madhe per ta adhuruar Breivikun.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Nese osht psikopat dhe i luajtur mendesh ky tip, ateher si mundi ta shkruaj manifestin e tij per kete rast edhe ato ne menyr shum intelektuale amo raciste??


As une nuk jam i mendimit qe eshte psikopat jo. Thjesht nje njeri me ide ekstreme dhe me vullnetin e nevojshem per ti cuar deri ne fund.

Postimi im ka te beje me shume me ata qe na serviren idete personale, sikur te ishin "common sense", perpara disa kohesh. E quajten nga psikopat e te papergjegjshem e deri ne njeri me fobi.
Tani mos te vijne te ankohen. Ketu e kisha fjalen une. Genau? lol

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Shikoni kete psikopatin me siper!


angmokio... ti dhe gjithe gabelet arabe te tjere ne kete forum jeni nje kancer. Plehra dhe funderrina te shoqerise. Te pabese si gjarperinj. Ju nuk njihni as komb, nacionalitet e race, po jeni thjesht kerpudha te muhametit qe mbini aty ku mund te ushqeheni ne lageshtine e injorances.
Keshtu frikerave tuaja te ushqyera nga ajo perralla idioteske e quajtur religjon, mundoheni t'ia vishni nje nicku ne forum. Sot psikopati jam une... neser nje tjeter...
Po ata qe kerkojne gjak jeni ju...  

Ky Breivik ishte nje reaksion spontan dhe i natyrshem ndaj fenomenit "Alllaaaaaa BUUUUUUUUUMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
Kunderpergjigjja natyrore e fenomenit xhihad.... eshte tendence e natyres te barazoje.

Ore ju s'keni cfare te beni se mbeti duke jua leruar tokat amerika, keshtu i vetmi vend ku mund te qurraviteni eshte interneti edhe brenda nje xhamije... vazhdo te qurravitesh o gabel... vazhdo te ofendosh... nuk pritet gje tjeter nga ju.

Po dita e madhe po vjen... lol...

----------


## s0ni

"të renda, por të nevojshme" - ky qenka skizofrenik dhe paranoid

Cjane keto ligje koti qe s'denojne njerez me te meta mendore, pse eshte nje i semure nga psiqika u shuan nga jeta shume te tjere. Norway duhet te ndryshoj ligjet, eshte s'eshte me kartele psikiatre ky ska rendesi, duhet te denohet me vdekje.

----------


## MaDaBeR

C'ndryshim ka sikur ky te mbyllet ne nje burg apo psikiatri? Serish do te jete i izoluar e nuk do te kete mundesi te beje me keq. Ky eshte thelbi i gjithe gjykimit. Nuk besoj se nje gjykate e nje vendi si Norvegjia do ta lere te bredhe serish i lire neper rruget e Oslos apo cdo qyteti tjeter, duke e ditur qe ai eshte nje rrezik potencial.

Pra, ne burg apo ne psikiatri, ai do vuaje nje denim, nuk do te lejohet me te beje keq njerezve dhe vendit te tij.

----------


## javan

> A look through Mr Breivik's 1,500-page 2083: A European Declaration of Independence, which he published under the pseudonym "Andrew Berwick", shows that he had a strange obsession with the Balkans. A word search for “Kosovo” comes up with 143 matches, “Serb” yields 341 matches, “Bosnia” 343 and “Albania” 208....
> Mr Breivik also has harsh words for Albanians. Their families, he says, "procreate at large scales [sic] trying to conquer territories demographically and later through bloodshed.” Although Albanians are among the most secular Muslims in the world, and fanatically pro-American at that, Mr Breivik chooses to highlight alleged links to al-Qaeda. 
> In the coming "war" that Mr Breivik foresees, he discusses the deportation of Muslims from Europe and appears to endorse the physical annihilation of any Albanians and Bosniaks that resist.
> As Europe is cleansed of Muslims, Albania is designated by Mr Breivik as the official “transit zone for the Balkans”. After that, the local map is to be completely redrawn. Once all Muslims have been deported from Europe, Kosovo will be “reunified with Serbia once again.”


The Economist

Breivik's Balkan obsession 
Jul 25th 2011, 15:24 by T.J.

Zoterine nuk mund te mos e nxirrnin person me te meta mendore. Perndryshe, do ishin te detyruar te justifikojne ideologjine qe eshte mbjelle ne kokat e pjeses me premtuese te shoqerise se tyre. Ky person, thjesht zbuloi ate qe ajo shoeqei mendon, por nuk e thote dot me fjale.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Po te ishte MUSLIMAN me status ky do ta nxerrnin shume te shendosh menderish emocionalisht vetem qe te njollosej imazhi islam.

Pse kur nje terrorist i fese tjeter kur ben vepra qdohere komuniteti katolik mundohet ta nxjerr ate duke e mbrojtur qe ka qen i semur dhe e ka shtyr diqka qe ka bere ate veper..

Shtrohet pyetja, qfar po i shtyn popullin islam qe te marrin aksione vetvrasese !!!

----------

